

Ask HN: How do you create exclusivity? - hansy

An interesting marketing tactic is making your product exclusive in the beginning; that is, restricting access to your product to only a select few "high quality" users. This creates a natural buzz around the startup.<p>While I understand not every startup should employ this tactic, what are some best practices to create exclusivity?<p>Also I'm curious from a higher-level standpoint, is exclusivity a mechanism to narrow down on (from the broad pool of signups) the users who derive the most value from your service? Are there distinct advantages/disadvantages of doing that vs. simply spending the time to laser target a specific subset of your customer segment?
======
opminion
Can't help pointing out that, symmetrically, confidence fraud such as Nigerian
419 scams screen their targets, for naivety, by making certain signs of fraud
obvious to those not part of their intended audience.

~~~
hansy
ha that's interesting, although I was a little bit more interested in example
cases like Pinterest

